# Trolling Motor remote or handle



## southboundchicken

I personally prefer a tiller handle


----------



## joebucko

I like the remote on my Terrova iPilot over my previous tiller because it is very easy to use and allows me control from anywhere in the boat. If I have a companion they can fish the bow while I take the stern and I still control the boat. The remote is very easy to get used to.


----------



## permitchaser

joebucko said:


> I like the remote on my Terrova iPilot over my previous tiller because it is very easy to use and allows me control from anywhere in the boat. If I have a companion they can fish the bow while I take the stern and I still control the boat. The remote is very easy to get used to.


When you have some one on the bow and you can't see the TM good luck

I am a tiller man


----------



## JRP

permitchaser said:


> When you have some one on the bow and you can't see the TM good luck
> 
> I am a tiller man


The tiller motor has a quicker response time and less to go wrong with easier to retrieve lures from trees, and chase fish mounts completely inside rub rail I hated reaching for remote on older version.On the other hand the hold feature would certainly be nice at times one member on here High And Dry has his where it doesn't protrude outward from rub rail which I wouldn't want'. Saw show where guide had the remote model on transom, if weight and aesthetics wasn't an issue and I was a guide im not this would be the cats meow for working shorelines .Stand on platform cons nitrate on remote and location of fish for clients ,clear front deck for fly lies.Since I am the one fishing I prefer tiller handle


----------



## crboggs

southboundchicken said:


> I personally prefer a tiller handle


Another vote for tiller here. More precise control and feedback when pounding the mangrove edges.

I may feel differently if I spent alot of time in deeper water, but in skinny water you need more control than a remote provides...IMHO.


----------



## GatorFan321

I also vote tiller handle for the same reasons already mentioned.


----------



## ZisMe

If youre definately not going with the i-pilot, tiller all the way. The anchor lock is the only feature that made the remote even remotely tolerable (ha!) imho.


----------



## MaGuyver

Rhodan Marine TM. Gps tracking is very nice.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I also fish around unseen oyster bars about 75% of the time, and for that reason, I prefer the tiller. One second you are putting along in 2' of water and then the next you are about to slide on top of an oyster bed a few inches below the surface. When you are controlling from the tiller you can hear and feel the motor bog down and start to hit the shell. That 'feel' has helped me navigate some otherwise hull-devastating waters.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I just got the copilot and i can attest to not being able to see the TM when someone else is on the bow. Kinda got to look between the legs of the angler to see where the power cord is located and that gives me an idea of where the TM is pointed...... While that is annoying its not a deal breaker for me. I'm thinking i may add a few marks on the TM shaft to make it a little easier.


----------



## swaddict

In your case I would get the tiller. I have the I-Pilot on my Shearwater and never have to use the anchor when fishing inlets or bottom fishing offshore, great tool


----------



## mcraft173

I have a co-pilot and fish in Jax. I recommend the tiller. I think the tiller is easier to control, particularly in the meandering marsh creeks. The tiller allows easier, continuous micro adjustments when fishing through a bend. Think about making a turn with your car and using the left and right arrows on your key board to straighten your car out as you make the turn.

My other gripe with the co-pilot is that it's design requires an electric, integrated brake. When you release the turn controls, the electric motor stops the shaft abruptly. This results in a loud shudder throughout the boat. Something along the lines of closing a hatch or stomping your foot. This is not really a problem in deeper water, but very much a problem in shallow water. 

The one pro i will give to the co-pilot is that you have true variable speed control. I believe most tillers (12v in the 55lbs range) have pre-selected speed settings at 1 - 5. Most of the time this is fine, but i occasionally found that 2 was too slow and 3 was too fast on my last boat.

The remote feature can be nice in a smaller tippy boat, but I dont think it outweighs the cons. If you are navigating obstacles, you need to be on the bow anyway. Also - the benefits of being a boat owner is first choice of fishing position in the boat (assuming you arent taking turns poling).


----------



## devrep

I have a riptide SF and it is a variable speed which is a must for me. I also prefer the tiller. Instant response. I already have a fob around my neck for my micro anchor, don't need another.


----------



## fjmaverick

I like the tiller because I fish alone. To me I can control it easier with one hand or no hands.


----------



## jimsmicro

Using the remote is a pain in the ass. Tiller unless you have to run it from a tower or poling platform.


----------



## CaptainRob

Another vote for tiller. When I hook a fish its easier for me to reach down and maneuver the tiller quickly than try and find the correct button and speed on the fob.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

mcraft173 said:


> I have a co-pilot and fish in Jax. I recommend the tiller. I think the tiller is easier to control, particularly in the meandering marsh creeks. The tiller allows easier, continuous micro adjustments when fishing through a bend. Think about making a turn with your car and using the left and right arrows on your key board to straighten your car out as you make the turn.
> 
> My other gripe with the co-pilot is that it's design requires an electric, integrated brake. When you release the turn controls, the electric motor stops the shaft abruptly. This results in a loud shudder throughout the boat. Something along the lines of closing a hatch or stomping your foot. This is not really a problem in deeper water, but very much a problem in shallow water.
> 
> The one pro i will give to the co-pilot is that you have true variable speed control. I believe most tillers (12v in the 55lbs range) have pre-selected speed settings at 1 - 5. Most of the time this is fine, but i occasionally found that 2 was too slow and 3 was too fast on my last boat.
> 
> The remote feature can be nice in a smaller tippy boat, but I dont think it outweighs the cons. If you are navigating obstacles, you need to be on the bow anyway. Also - the benefits of being a boat owner is first choice of fishing position in the boat (assuming you arent taking turns poling).


Variable speed and the digital maximize is standard on the SE tiller 12V 55# 52" and is optional on the SM 12V 55# 52". The SM tiller 12V 42" does not have the variable speed option and is a 5 speed forward and 3 speed reverse only.

I recommend the SE 12V 52" tiller. The mounting/arm assembly is more compact.
There are times I wish I had a 24V 70#, even on my Ankona Copperhead, for when I'm trolling into strong headwinds or down a creek with strong tidal flow.


----------



## Net 30

Another vote for the tiller. Go 24v if you can....55-70lb.


----------



## mcraft173

Thanks for the clarification. Its been about 2 years since I researched and bought a trolling motor. I believe I was able to get the co-pilot 55 in 42." I wanted the smallest/shortest motor available.

Either way, I recommend the variable speed model.


----------



## Bayboatstore

HOW IS THE RELIABILITY OF THE REMOTE? I BET REMOTES ARE EXPENSIVE TO FIX.


----------



## Bayboatstore

i think the tiller wins. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Hunter

went with the I-pilot 

It's great. Spot lock is the poop with all the stink

Bought a back up remote and an extra battery


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

FBskinny said:


> Having a Salt Marsh LC 16 built and I can't decide if I want to try a copilot. I've never fished with a remote before and fishing the creeks in Fernandina I'm dodging oyster bars and having a handle to grab or bump makes me feel a little safer, although being able to stand on the platform and control the TM would be a bonus too. I'm not getting an iPilot so the debate is really copilot vs tiller handle. Anyone in the Jax are or similar fishing area feel like the remote is that much better?


Tiller on both my skiffs, one 24 volt 80#, one 12 volt 45#........


----------



## permitchaser

I have a tiller with an on/off foot button on the deck floor that I can control the TM with. I just set the speed I want and rather than taking my hand off the rod I just bump it on and off with the switch. 24v 80 lb.


----------



## jonterr

TILLER , all day!


----------



## Bayboatstore

Im looking at a Pathfinder 2400 w/ ttop tower, but I think I will stick with the tiller anyway.


----------



## K3anderson

The Ulterra with ipilot is far and away the best TM I have ever owned. The ability to go up and down via the remote crushes anything else out there. The auto deploy is cool, but, not really needed. Btw, I have owned many tillers and two ipilots. There is no comparison. Whether you are alone, with friends or whatever. The remote style obliterates tillers. Tiller....Thats just crazy talk. I'm guessing we have a lot of people on here that have never owned both. The only benefit I can even thing of is the simplicity and less to go wrong. That could be valid. Usability? Not even in the same solar system. Flip phone from 1996 vs smart phone.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I'm in Jax and was using a MK 55lb handle. Liked it to snatch up when I bumped something in the creeks like you talked about. 

Fast forward.....

Got another boat, my BT and went with the Motor Guide XI5 and it is hands down a WAY better built trolling motor than the Minn Kotas.

When my trolling motor guy in town who services MK tells me to look at MG over MK and that's what he also runs on his personal boat over MK that says a lot. 

I like the remote overall. It can be set on a straight path and stay the course were I was always adjusting the handle TM. 

The anchor mode is nice to and even better when paired with a power pole. If you are facing the current it'll hold you straight though. 

Get the remote MG and don't even look back.


----------



## ADicus

Tiller all day! Less fuss a little more trustworthy! Only feature that is nice with a remote is if your using it for the GPS lock feature but I believe some motors have that feature on the tiller model? Correct me if I am wrong! I will be looking to outfit with a filler model after I eat the cost of my jackplate.


----------



## Financekid1

I pulled the quick release pin on my Ipilot and slid that f*cking thing into the water. Hated the Ipilot with a passion. The remote was the most annoying thing i have ever used! You cant fish and work the remote at the same time. With the tiller you can bump it with your knee to steer. My friends refused to control the TM cause they hated the remote. The spotlock sucked, it was loud and made constant adjustments that would rock the boat around. Save the money and get a tiller.


----------



## bone1fish

FBskinny said:


> Having a Salt Marsh LC 16 built and I can't decide if I want to try a copilot. I've never fished with a remote before and fishing the creeks in Fernandina I'm dodging oyster bars and having a handle to grab or bump makes me feel a little safer, although being able to stand on the platform and control the TM would be a bonus too. I'm not getting an iPilot so the debate is really copilot vs tiller handle. Anyone in the Jax are or similar fishing area feel like the remote is that much better?


Page 3 of the Power it up with Electronics has a thread titled I pilot that has some good opinions.


----------



## bone1fish

Page 3 of the Power it up with electronics forum titled I pilot has some good opinions.


----------



## tjtfishon

FBskinny said:


> Having a Salt Marsh LC 16 built and I can't decide if I want to try a copilot. I've never fished with a remote before and fishing the creeks in Fernandina I'm dodging oyster bars and having a handle to grab or bump makes me feel a little safer, although being able to stand on the platform and control the TM would be a bonus too. I'm not getting an iPilot so the debate is really copilot vs tiller handle. Anyone in the Jax are or similar fishing area feel like the remote is that much better?


You can always manually control a remote motor, but never the other way around


----------

